

Show HN: www.brightly.io – your company's idea box (demo video) - planting
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRFRgYWY61k&spfreload=10

======
planting
[http://www.brightly.io](http://www.brightly.io) is your company's idea box.
Don’t let good ideas drown in your inbox. Brightly lets you collect and manage
them in one secure place. This demo showcases some features you'll get when
you sign up - and it's free to get started. Give it a try at
[https://www.brightly.io](https://www.brightly.io)

